# Susan and Zac | A Farm | Engagement | A Blog Post



## D-B-J (Oct 21, 2014)

New blog post up.  Still trying to figure out how to word it sounds it sounds genuine and such, as I'm still very new to BLOG writing.  A good essayist is clearly not always a good blogger... well.. at least in my case.

Here's one of my favorites (that I haven't yet posted here), if you don't like links.




Through the Leaves by f_one_eight, on Flickr


And the Link:

Susan and Zac | A Farm | Engagement | 10-19-14 — Red Skies Photography


Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pic is good as I see. Is the yellow in the lower foreground really a leaf?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 21, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Pic is good as I see. Is the yellow in the lower foreground really a leaf?



Yeah there were some greenish/yellow weeds I used in the foreground to frame them [emoji12]


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pretty cool. Wide aperture, up close, and it almost disappears. I've done that with wire fences and got them to disappear but this is different.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 21, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Pretty cool. Wide aperture, up close, and it almost disappears. I've done that with wire fences and got them to disappear but this is different.



I've started to try and incorporate some shots like this into my routine. If you look at my blog under the "Erin and Zac" engagement shoot you'll see some shots where I did the same thing but with flowers. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 21, 2014)

Firstly, I like the image ... but ... I think it would be much stronger if it was tighter. But that's me and filling the frame is how I was taught. I've reviewed a ton of engagement type shots over the last year and many ... many of the image are shot very loose like the image above. Is that the thing now? Even though we differ on framing, you did a good job on this image.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 22, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Firstly, I like the image ... but ... I think it would be much stronger if it was tighter. But that's me and filling the frame is how I was taught. I've reviewed a ton of engagement type shots over the last year and many ... many of the image are shot very loose like the image above. Is that the thing now? Even though we differ on framing, you did a good job on this image.



I agree that it's framed loosely, and as a standalone image it would be way too loose. But it fits in the series well, as I like to have some loose and some tight [emoji106]


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 22, 2014)

Loving your titles, just saying


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 22, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Loving your titles, just saying



sarcasm? [emoji6]


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Oct 22, 2014)

Great title and image I like it alot


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 22, 2014)

BCordeiroPhotography said:


> Great title and image I like it alot



Thanks!


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 23, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Loving your titles, just saying
> ...


No, not at all! I would never be sarcastic  haha


----------



## orljustin (Oct 28, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Pic is good as I see. Is the yellow in the lower foreground really a leaf?
> ...



I don't think the leaf works.  It's too blurry and just looks like a big smudge.  I would use some flora that is farther away so it isn't rendered like that, or go with a higher aperture ->8 .  Also, I don't think the framing of the couple with the gate in your article works, as it's basically chopping off his hand.  I like the tree peek though.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 28, 2014)

Dam nice shot. Love the mood.  Real countrified, and not just a cheesy attempt.  Maybe tone down the yellow at the bottom.  Ed


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 28, 2014)

orljustin said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Rick50 said:
> ...




Yeah, I like the idea of the leaf but am not 100% sure about the execution. I do like the peek to. It's kind of a cliche photo but it's fun. And the chopping of the hand was tough. The gate didn't open that far and he isn't the most flexible so finding a comfortable position with perfect framing was tough. 

Thanks for the input! You definitely highlighted some issues that I had thought of [emoji5]️

Jake


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 29, 2014)

I think the yellow seems overpowering although I like the idea of it (maybe too much of a good thing). I don't know if I'd like that much foreground or not because what I notice is the tree trunk from below going straight up thru where they're standing. And she's partially blocked by the railing/fence post going straight up the middle of her, their positioning and/or the vantage point isn't working for me.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 29, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think the yellow seems overpowering although I like the idea of it (maybe too much of a good thing). I don't know if I'd like that much foreground or not because what I notice is the tree trunk from below going straight up thru where they're standing. And she's partially blocked by the railing/fence post going straight up the middle of her, their positioning and/or the vantage point isn't working for me.




Yeah, I'll wholly admit it's execution needs work.  This was a new "test" or "type" of shot for me, and I see many things that can be improved (like you said). 

Cheers!
Jake


----------

